# Medicine Lake MT



## darkhouse (Jul 13, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about the pike population in the lake? Are there decent numbers in the lake? Also I was wondering what the water clarity is like? I'm new to the area so any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

